# help with work footwear



## Twilightowl (Jul 17, 2016)

Good morning,
At work, we are supposed to wear steel toe cap boots, (work supplied) mine finally got delivered nearly 10 months after starting, at place of work, I have up until then been wearing my own shoes, non steel capped,
I have worn them for 3 shifts now, and find they are not comfortable.
One rubs just above ankle bone, sore toes, on one foot, and general feeling uncomfortable,

Is there anyway I could get away with out wearing them, I know they are provided for health and safety, but it has taken them nearly 10 months to provide.

I don't want to cause any trouble with feet, as I suffer reoccurring ingrowing toe nail as it is.

Many thanks for reading.


----------



## Ljc (Jul 17, 2016)

Obviously, those particular shoes are not suitable for you.
I'd have a word with your manager and hand the shoes back, maybe another style/ brand.  would suit you better.


----------



## KookyCat (Jul 17, 2016)

You might find it difficult to get them to relent on the steel toe capped boots if it's a health and safety requirement, but let them know you're having difficulty with them and see what they say.  It may take a while to walk in a pair of very rigid Boots but that might prove tricky if you've got sensitive feet.  A couple of things that might help in the short term, padded socks (you can get gel lined socks too which are great) to protect your feet, some cobblers cream or oil to soften the leather up so they're more flexible, and you can also get a variety of gel inserts for shoes.  My friend who has to wear steel capped boots has gel inserts that go inside the boot above her toes, a podiatrist sorted them for her because she has hypersensitive feet from undiagnosed diabetes and her first symptom was very sore toes.   She says they're marvellous!

So as LJC says talk to them about alternatives (get your feet measured too, just to be sure you're wearing the correct size which can cause problems), ask your Doc about podiatry if you don't already have access because they can help with shoe adaptations, and in the meantime thick socks might help a little.  Don't forget to let your employer know that people with diabetes have to be very careful with their feet, lots of people don't realise that.  Hope you get it sorted


----------



## chili (Jul 17, 2016)

Why did it take 10 months for you to get them? steel toe cappers can be purchased in almost all work wear and tool shops. What kind of industry do you work in and how many people work there? i spent 15 years in the steel industry our employer had shelves full of boots for us. Most steel toe cap boots do hurt your feet till you break them in and 3 shifts is not very long, you could always buy your own boots. End of the day they are provided for your own protection/safety not for doing the waltz in  maybe get a size larger than what you would normally wear and go for thin socks (more room inside) also don't pull the laces up as tight.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 17, 2016)

I always wear two pairs of socks with boots so it is the socks that rub against each other, not against your skin  I believe Doc Martens make safety boots, might be worth looking into.


----------



## grovesy (Jul 17, 2016)

I took to wearing 2 pairs of socks with my walking shoes, I wear cotton rich sports style seamless socks! Works well for me.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Jul 17, 2016)

To throw in my customary ten bob's worth, it might be worth looking at Timberland safety boots. They have no hard or abrasive surfaces on the inside of them or around the edges that come into contact with your feet. I have to wear safety boots in my own factory and in the vast majority of factories that I visit for site attendance.  I think,I have tried every safety boot in the world in 34 years of engineering. The Timberland are the best I have ever worn and I am now on my third pair. At a hundred and thirty five quid per pair they might seem a bit expensive but they really are worth every penny.


----------



## trophywench (Jul 17, 2016)

Well this is the prob isn't it?  Work say you have to wear them and they buy the ones they can get cheapest.  If you have 'funny' feet - that's YOUR problem not your bosses.  Plus where they don't hold a stock (and most places don't these days - far too costly to hold stocks of anything that doesn't make a profit pdq, hence the 'just in time' system for components) they only order them sporadically.

Do - obviously - talk to them and see if they are sympathetic - but I don't think it's guaranteed, so don't get your hopes up too high, is all I'm saying.


----------



## Radders (Jul 17, 2016)

I would have thought providing boots that suit you could be seen as a "reasonable adjustment" under the Equality (disability) legislation due to diabetes. Definitely worth pursuing getting work to buy them rather than paying, I would have said.


----------



## Copepod (Jul 17, 2016)

So, you've been risking your feet by wearing footwear without steel toe caps for 10 months?!? I'd have gone an bought my own after a month of inaction by employer. I'd have tried on lots of types at a workwear / DIY shop and given receipt to employer or, if they refused to pay, keep it for tax return as an essential employment expense. The key factor isn't the brand, but the fit to your feet. In fact, I'm currently using an old pair of boots provided by a former employer (left 3 years ago) for a new employer (started last year).


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Jul 17, 2016)

Radders said:


> I would have thought providing boots that suit you could be seen as a "reasonable adjustment" under the Equality (disability) legislation due to diabetes. Definitely worth pursuing getting work to buy them rather than paying, I would have said.




Providing safety footwear is a legal requirement that employers have a responsibility to ensure they honour. Most employers will offer footwear up to a certain value and if employees wish to go beyond this value it is usually up to the employee to stump up the difference in value. From an employers perspective not only is it a legal requirement to keep employees safe from harm it is also morally unacceptable not to.


----------



## Twilightowl (Jul 17, 2016)

Many thanks for all your replies.I will try to answer all.
I am going to contact employer, and see what happens.
I will try cream/oil for boots, and have now some socks to wear.
I do understand that the boots are for own protection, and my company "orders" in uniform, as required, and it often takes months to even get anything. They do not have stock of anything, My firm is a medium company, have staff located, at various places, two where i am. We are always told - things ordered, - and not delivered, etc
I visit a chiropodist, fairly regularly, will see what he suggests.
I appreciate all comments, 
first point must be to boss, to see what can be don, am thinking of shoes rather than boots, 
I cant really afford to pay a lot for own boots, due to circumstances, but if things dont work out than, i suppose I will, just to be comfortable, and safe..

Thankyou all very much,


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Jul 17, 2016)

If your preference is for shoes rather than boots there is a fairly cheap slip on with steel toes and an oil resistant sole. MSC Industrial Supply do next day delivery. If you click on this  LINK  there are loads of different ones.


----------



## Jonsi (Jul 17, 2016)

Writing with my professional H&S hat on... If the company has stipulated that safety shoes are a mandatory requirement then they should supply them at no cost (within reasonable limits), the PPE regulations and HASWA '74 say so. That said, if the company are aware of your podiatry issues then they should make reasonable adjustment to accommodate you. Ask your chiropodist/podiatrist to specify what you need.

I have limited feeling on the soles of my feet and I wear a pair of Uvex safety shoes rather than boots. Arco safety shoes are also OK and cheap.

If you're going to wear two pairs of socks make sure that you wear the type that let your feet breathe otherwise you may end up with something akin to trench-foot which, in people with Diabetes, is not a good thing.


----------



## MarkT (Jul 18, 2016)

I know this feelin'. My employer has stated that if my boots hurt or are a problem to "get a doctors note" as that is all they supply without one! (Will a note from my mother do?)
I find the shoe style causes aching and soreness on long shifts more than boots. I understand I have to wear them for my role on the railway, but am ending up buying my own Dr Martens for comfort. Ironically, one of my managers has a vast knowledge of diabetes through his partner.....


----------



## Caroline (Jul 18, 2016)

STeel toe caps are usually provided tp protect our feet rather than damage the. Have a word with your manager and/or the person responsible for health and safety at your firm to see if something equally protective but more suitable for you can be found.

I'd also question why an important safety item took so long to arrive and if it is really necessary for your roll within the company.


----------



## Jonsi (Jul 18, 2016)

They have to be reasonable with regard to your PPE. One size does NOT fit all. If they can't supply you with suitable safety footwear but you have sourced some of your own (provided they are CE marked and suitable for the risk) ask them if they'd be prepared to reimburse you with the cost (or at least the cost up to their standard issue, although I would say they had a duty to pay the lot).

The PPE Regulations 2002 Guidance document INDG 174 says:
"_choose equipment that suits the wearer – consider the size, fit and weight; you 
may need to consider the health of the wearer, eg if equipment is very heavy, *or
wearers have pre-existing health issues*, standard PPE may not be suitable;"_

Your Employer must take this into account. Also, Reg 9 of HASWA '74 clearly stipulates that no charge can be levied on the employee for _"items in respect of anything done or provided in pursuance of any specific requirement of the relevant statutory provisions."_ In other words, the Employer must pay for your PPE making reasonable provision for your medical condition..

Safety Boots are readily available from several companies out there as are Shoes and Trainers.


----------



## LOUISE362007 (Apr 10, 2018)

Jonsi said:


> Writing with my professional H&S hat on... If the company has stipulated that safety shoes are a mandatory requirement then they should supply them at no cost (within reasonable limits), the PPE regulations and HASWA '74 say so. That said, if the company are aware of your podiatry issues then they should make reasonable adjustment to accommodate you. Ask your chiropodist/podiatrist to specify what you need.
> 
> I have limited feeling on the soles of my feet and I wear a pair of Uvex safety shoes rather than boots. Arco safety shoes are also OK and cheap.
> 
> If you're going to wear two pairs of socks make sure that you wear the type that let your feet breathe otherwise you may end up with something akin to trench-foot which, in people with Diabetes, is not a good thing.


Hi
I am new on here, I am a HSE Officer for 3 companies
I have a employee who has diabetes and he has to put part payment towards his safety shoes which he paid out of his own pocket which cost £57.00
He has had a refund of £40.oo but the company hasn't given him full refund of the full amount of £57.00
What is the regulations on payment for PPE for people who suffer from diabetes?
Any help would be much appreciated
Thanks
Louise


----------



## Radders (Apr 10, 2018)

LOUISE362007 said:


> Hi
> I am new on here, I am a HSE Officer for 3 companies
> I have a employee who has diabetes and he has to put part payment towards his safety shoes which he paid out of his own pocket which cost £57.00
> He has had a refund of £40.oo but the company hasn't given him full refund of the full amount of £57.00
> ...


Hi Louise
The previous post to yours contains some relevant information I think. Is it possible that the company thinks he could have got the boots for £40?


----------



## C&E Guy (Apr 10, 2018)

We are so safety conscious here that we just wouldn't let anyone on shift without the necessary protection - shoes, gloves, glasses, hi-viz jackets, ear defenders, no buttons, no jewellery, no phone etc etc.  We issue shoes twice a year to staff and we keep a supply for visitors as well.

How on earth did you get away with it for 10 months?


----------



## trophywench (Apr 10, 2018)

C&E Guy said:


> We are so safety conscious here that we just wouldn't let anyone on shift without the necessary protection - shoes, gloves, glasses, hi-viz jackets, ear defenders, no buttons, no jewellery, no phone etc etc.  We issue shoes twice a year to staff and we keep a supply for visitors as well.
> 
> How on earth did you get away with it for 10 months?



Twilight Owl was last seen on this forum (not just this thread) in July 2016, the same day they posted about the subject, so I doubt you'll get a response!


----------

